# Upgrading to 40amp



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

As im in the middle of upgrading my E Herms system, later on today, (after a decent sleep) i will be upgrading my 20amp circuit to 40amp (you can never b too safe), rewiring from switchboard to control panel, and circuit breaker.


----------



## sponge (29/10/16)

In answer to your question, yes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

2 x 20A ccts or one 40Amp...

If your going 40A your going to need some nice fat cable


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

Afterlife Spirits85 said:


> As im in the middle of upgrading my E Herms system, later on today, (after a decent sleep) i will be upgrading my 20amp circuit to 40amp (you can never b too safe), rewiring from switchboard to control panel, and circuit breaker.


What is meant here mate?

Just the breaker? Are the conductors rated?

Did you post for questions or anything?

Installation type, adiabatic, derating calcs, VD valcs, grading with upstream protection? Standard inverse/very inverse, you adding definite time for clearing, CP incommer upgraded too or isolator only? Bus fault rated at CP for 40A bkr? What are you doing for your load circuit protection? Increasing rating? Is that the point of the 40A?

Assume you're using 6mm TPS if you're upgrading the wiring.

Your house's incommer and load profile....? Will the max demand on your 40A circuit potentially trip your main?

I just had my electrician (my wife's cousin) install me a 32A. Loven' more power too.




Just questions.... I don't seek answers! My pint of stout is running low and I'm interested in anothery!


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> 2 x 20A ccts or one 40Amp...
> 
> If your going 40A your going to need some nice fat cable


Phat or fat?

Like a Minnesota mumma or a sumo tsunami? Either might work but we might have trouble finding suitable conduits / clips.

What would be the bending radius of a truly fat cable? One arclounge, creampieradians?

[emoji12]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

Well... I have worked a bit on armoured cables....man they are fun. You leave them out in the sun before even trying to strip em back..bending radius of about 1 mtr

40A is a bit ambitious...I seriously doubt you need that for your home brew rig

But...


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well... I have worked a bit on armoured cables....man they are fun. You leave them out in the sun before even trying to strip em back..bending radius of about 1 mtr
> 
> 40A is a bit ambitious...I seriously doubt you need that for your home brew rig
> 
> But...


That helical tape armour is a pain, cut you open the moment it sees skin!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> That helical tape armour is a pain, cut you open the moment it sees skin!


80mm......Especially when it has 2 layers revers wound covered in tar ....c*nt of a stuff...

and at the end you had a 25mm core that you had to strip & terminate ( that was full of jelly )


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

Sorry there was no question, i must have posted in wrong section, was just excited by upgrading and thoughti would share, thats all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

Hi Afterlife Spirits85

Welcome to AHB.

Its going to be a fun ride, so strap yourself in

Signed
Bribie


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (29/10/16)

They do a lovely line in irony in these parts - you just need to watch out for it.


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

Afterlife Spirits85 said:


> Sorry there was no question, i must have posted in wrong section, was just excited by upgrading and thoughti would share, thats all.


I get that way too... 

Very welcome mate.

And before people give you the tip-off...I'm the weird one[emoji79]


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

It was fun replacing 2.5mm to 6mm and also circuit breaker, ( all sober till i finished Just need my sparky mate too check off, nothing to worry bout tho, was able to get more wiring done inside control panel.


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

You're ahead of me. 

I was to start my CP last week.. ohh well.


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

No need to rush these things, will happen in its due course. This is my 2nd CP.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

Afterlife Spirits85 said:



> It was fun replacing 2.5mm to 6mm and also circuit breaker, ( all sober till i finished Just need my sparky mate too check off, nothing to worry bout tho, was able to get more wiring done inside control panel.


Yes...well..putting 3 x 6mm into an a pipe designed for 3 x 2.5mm is a bit like Mandingo and a...oh never mind


----------



## Zorco (29/10/16)

E is 2.5 (or 4?) on 6mm TPS for suitable EFLI. Depending on penetration

Mandingo is suitable for .... oh never mind


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

It was a tight fit, but managed to get it though it, might have a couple of calis's on me hands tomorrow, betta hide it from the misses


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/16)

I hope you used cable lube ( an actual product )


----------



## Afterlife Spirits85 (29/10/16)

If only i had heard of it b4 hand, would of saved some hassel, and my hands.


----------



## _Mick_ (22/11/16)

40A is some serious juice man. I put in a 32A circuit in my shed for the brew rig and am only drawing 25A max at any one point.
What gear you running?


----------



## TheWiggman (22/11/16)

My new house has 3 phase running to it (you should have seen my ears prick when my wife mentioned it was running past the block when we were looking at building). I told the electrician I was wanted 32A run to the other side of the house for a future shed. He came back after he did the calcs and told me he needed to upgrade to 6mm, which means it'll have 40A capacity anyway. He asked me if he should put a 40A breaker in instead, to which I replied why are you even asking that?
So perchance OP is in the same boat, better to have room to move if the only difference is a few extra bucks on a breaker.


----------



## _Mick_ (22/11/16)

Man if i had 3 phase at my place my life would be complete... Its currently my biggest hurdle preventing me from doing something stupid (like buying a brau 200l)...


----------



## Zorco (22/11/16)

1x 6 kW element
1x 0.75 kW element for my mash recirc
3 (soon to be four) fridges (say 1 kW) max demand

Pumps, lights, stereo, mill, laptop

I'm reaching my 32A limit. I went 6 mm2 to help the volts and should I ever experience nuisance tripping then it is possible to explore the ampacity of my conductors. Only a short run from my switchboard though.

3 phase won't be necessary on my property. Extra meters, possibly additional supply charges?


----------



## _Mick_ (22/11/16)

Fair enough, I have 2 5500W elements but like "the electric brewery" I only run one at a time.


----------



## Zorco (22/11/16)

_Mick_ said:


> Fair enough, I have 2 5500W elements but like "the electric brewery" I only run one at a time.



I want to explore going electric on my BK. Gas feels great ATM, lots of power, the sound - risk of death.. love it!


----------



## _Mick_ (22/11/16)

I was the same, however too many times I neglected to check my bottle before starting the boil... and... well... you get the idea.
soooooo..... I went electric and I love it! no more running out of gas. It was fun to build too.


----------

